# My MAC Collection



## pat (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope you all enjoy!  This is all of my makeup as of 7/8/08.  All pictures are clickable.  
Thanks in advance!




Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Aire de Blue




Jardin Aires, Cocomotion, Off the Radar




Helium, Pink Pearl, Smoke Signal




Silver Fog, Vanilla, Pastoral, Jewel Marine




Reflects Gold, Lily White, Dazzleray, Sunpepper, Copper Sparkle




Pigment samples




Black Ore

Individual eye shadows:

Browns:



Top:Modest Tone, Era, Honesty, Warming Trend, Wedge
Bottom: Rich Flesh, Espresso, Remotely Grey, Magnetic Field

Blues:



Top: Flashtrack, BLue Flame, Meet the Fleet
Bottom: Submarine, Atlantic Blue, Climate Blue

Highlight colors:



Top: Vapour, Solar White, Phloof!
Bottom: Shore Leave, Nanogold

Pinks:



Top: Mink Pink, Neutral Pink
Bottom: Cranberry, Coppering

Orange/Gold:



Motif, Evening Aura, Goldmine

Silver/Black:



Vex, Pandamonium, Carbon

Purple:



Illegal Cargo, Trax, Plum Dressing, Fertile

Teals:



Warm Chill, Gulf Stream, Cool Heat

Greens:



Pagan, Humid, Bottle Green

Pallets:

Pinks:



Top: Girlie, Paradisco, Passionate
Middle:  Expensive Pink, Coral, Red Brick
Bottom: Mythology, Sushi Flower

Browns:



Top: Chill, Tet-A-Tint, Woodwinked, Mulch, Swiss Chocolate
Middle: Blanc Type, Soft Brown, Patina, Brown Script
Bottom: Rice Paper, Honey Lust, Amber Lights, Saddle

Golds/Orange:



Top: Gorgeous Gold, Chrome Yellow, Rule
Middle: Bright Sunshine, Juiced, Orange
Bottom: Canary Yellow, Burnt Orange

Blues/Blacks:



Top: Aqua, Newly Minted, Jewel Blue, Prussian, Typographic
Middle: Surreal, Shimmermoss, Tilt, Graphology, Black Tied
Bottom: Zonk Bleu!, Steamy, Cobalt, Print

Purples:



Top: Stars N' Rockets, Parfait Amour, Nocturnelle, Indian Ink
Middle: Creme de Violet, Vibrant Grape, Star Violet, Deep Damson
Bottom: Beautiful Iris, Hepcat, Fig 1, Blackberry

Greens: 



Top: Bitter, Bio Green, Sumptuous Olive
Middle: Juxt, Swimming, Flourishing
Bottom: Lime, Kelly, Club

Pre-made trios, quads, and sets.




Paint Pots:



Cash Flow, Soft ochre
Perky, Nice Vice
Rollickin', Blackground

Fluid line:



Blacktrack, Dipdown, Sweet Sage

Face Products:



Studio Tech: NC 35 and NC 40
Studio Finish: NW 30
Select Sheer: NC 30 and NC 35
Mineralize SPF 15: Medium Plus

Contour:



Mineralize Skinfinish Natural: Medium Deep
Sculpt and Shape: Lightsweep/Shadester
Pressed Beauty Powder: Smooth Harmony

Iridescent Pressed:



Belightful and Sassed Up

Mineralize Skin Finish:



Light Flush

Blush:



Alpha Girl, (Top Pallet) Honour, Springsheen, Peachtwist
(Bottom Pallet) Blushbaby, Prism, Dollymix
Pinch O' Peach, Cubic, Hipness

Cream Blush: 



Top: Lilicent
Bottom: Sweet William

Beauty Powder Blush



Top: Feeling, True Romantic, Sweetness
Bottom: Eversun, Joyous, Serenly


Dual Eye Pencils:



Top: Black Funk/Pop Blue
       Phone Me/Text Me
       Fab Orchid/Dash Lily
       Night Hawk/Frontrow

Liners:



Top: Engraved Power Point
       Fascinating Eye Khol
       Auto-de-Blu Technakohl
       Graphblack Technakohl
       "                             "
       Brownboarder Technakohl

Liquidlast Liner:



Pop Iris, Pink Craft, Molten

Shadestick:



Shimmersand and Beige-ing

Brow:



Brow set - Clear Gel
Brow Shader - Iviore/Walnut

Paints:



Bare Canvas, Chartru, Flammable

Lashes + Mascara




Lip liners + creams:



Top: Soar
       Oak
       Hover
       Half Red
       (?)
       (?)
       Red Enriched
       Cream O' Spice
       Honey B.
       Portside

Pink lipsticks:



California Dreaming, Fabby, Utterly Frivolous, (?), Lollipop Loving, Strawbaby, Melrose Mood, Party Mate, Hollywood Nights

Neutrals:



Pleasureseeker, 3N, Hue, Buoy-O-Buoy, 4N, Blankety, Fleshpot

Mix:



Frenzy, O, Sci-Fi-Delity, Port Red, Viva Glam, High Top, Electro

Slim Shines + Tendertone + SPF 



Slime Shine: Ultra Elegant, By Degrees, Tropic Glow
Tendertone: Hush Hush
SPF: Beach Gild

Glosses:

Dazzleglass: 



Money Honey, Bare Necessity, Sugarrimmed, Get Rich Quick, Lover Alert, Comet Blue

Lipglass/Lustreglass 



3N, 4N, Ensign, Viva Glam VI s.e., Love Knot

Fafi:



Cult Fave, Sugar Trance, Totally It, Squeeze It

Heatherette:



Sock Hop, Style Minx, Starlet Kiss, Bonus Beat

Neo Sci Fi:



Soft & Slow, Pink Grapefruit, Naked Space

Dresscamp:



She Gold




Clear Lip Glass

Face:



Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (2x), Charged Water, Moisturelush Cream, Fix +, Creamwash, Oil Control, Moisturelush Eye Cream, Strobe Cream, Studio Moisture cream (2x), Fast Response Eye Cream, Prep + Prime SPF 50, Prep + Prime Lip exfoliator 

Brushes:



Top Row: 138, 129, 169, 187, 109, 192, 249, 259, 266, 217, 242, 239, 225, 224, 213, 239 s.e.
Bottom: 206, 219 s.e., 316 s.e., 266 s.e., 194 s.e.

Limited Edition Dior (thanks Graziella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):



Top: "569" eyeshadow, Bronze blush in "Spicy Desert" 
Bottom: "354" Plastic Gloss, "Coral Lame" Plastic Gloss


----------



## daffie (Apr 17, 2008)

Great collection, thanks!


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice collection. I really liked the way you put it into the right collection categories.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 17, 2008)

That is such a gorgeous collection!!  I love all your makeup from the latest collections and your eyeshadows!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## pat (Jul 9, 2008)

Bump, there has been an update!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 9, 2008)

nice stuff!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 9, 2008)

Great Stuff


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 9, 2008)

Great Stuff


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 9, 2008)

great collection


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

very big and amazing collection


----------



## n_c (Jul 10, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## MAC*GIRL08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow nice collection and very organized


----------



## nwperson (Jul 11, 2008)

damn!! i want just half of it, please!  
Nice stash!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

so many eyeshadows! really like the colors
but dior - the best of all


----------



## melliquor (Jul 14, 2008)

Great collections.  I love all your e/s.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 1, 2008)

HOLY MOLY!

Where are you storing these! Do you have room left?


----------



## pat (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_HOLY MOLY!

Where are you storing these! Do you have room left?_

 
hahaha... I store my goodies in 5 separate cosmetic bags.  I have a train case that stores most of my stuff, but NOTHING fits anymore! hahaha ;/


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice collection!! I loved how organized all your pallets are!


----------



## lanslady (Aug 2, 2008)

Fantastic collection, and you put a lot of work into posting it, very clean and pretty!

I want Off The Radar pigment so bad!  I've got to come off my wallet and get some. LOL


----------



## milk_tea (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome collection! I love your blushes!


----------



## pat (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanslady* 

 
_ I want Off The Radar pigment so bad!  I've got to come off my wallet and get some. LOL_

 
Hello and thanks!  You know you should really check out your local cosmetics outlet, that's where I found my pigment.  I hope this helps and I hope you grab it soon! hahaha


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Aug 14, 2008)

GORGEOUS!

An inspiration.


----------

